# عندك سؤال في الهكر و الاختراق ؟؟ تفضل اطرحه



## holiness (19 يناير 2010)

سـلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح 

هذا الموضوع هو غريب في نوعه .. 

ولكني رأيته محتاجينه ضروري .. 

*و بالاخص* 

خدام البالتوك .. 

لاني بصراحة كل ما الصوت يتقطع بيقولك حدا بيهكر علي 

فشفت لازم بيكون عندنا التوعية بخصوص بما يسمى الهكر او الاختراق .. 

ساعمل بكل جهدي لاشرح لكم طرق الاختراق .. و كيف تحمي نفسك من الاختراق ..


و طبعا بعد اذن الادارة و المشرف .. 

و الرب يبارك الجميع ​


----------



## holiness (19 يناير 2010)

و على فكرة ساتكلم باسلوب بسيط الكل يفهمه 

يعني مش لازم تكون مهندس كومبيوترات او خبير في الكومبيوترات

الكل حيستفاد ان شاء الرب وعشنا​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 يناير 2010)

*موضوع رائع حبيبى 
كمل انا منتظر .......*​


----------



## mero_engel (19 يناير 2010)

*اكيد الكل هيستفيد *
*ربنا معاك *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 يناير 2010)

*طيب مثلا انا عندى سؤال
انا كنت ادمن فى جروبات فى الفيس بوك كتير تحت اسم " سؤال فى الصميم " ولكنها تعرضت للسرقة والهجوم وتم اخذها مرارا واتكرارا ولا اعرف السبب اية ولا حتى كيف احمى نفسى ؟

ممكن استشارة يا دكتور ؟؟؟


*


----------



## holiness (19 يناير 2010)

طيب يا جماعة اليوم حشرح ليكم كيف يتم الاختراق بطريقة بسيطة و مصطلحات ابسط بكثير .. ​طبعا طرق الاختراق متعددة و لها انواع .. مثلا اختراق المواقع غير اختراق الاجهزة و كل واحد له علم و دراسة مختلفة عن الثاني .. 

الحين نيجي لمعرفة كيف يتم الاختراق .. 
اولا احبائي في المسيح ان المخترق كالشيطان بالظبط .. 
الشيطان ما يجيك و يقولك يا هولينس او يا فلان انا شيطاااان ها ها ها .. 
لا .. حيجيك بطرق ملتوية صح ؟؟ و يغريك بامور انت تحبها صح ؟؟ 
نفس الشي مع الهاكر او المخترق .. 
اولا .. يتعرف عليك و يعمل حاله بيحبك و انت صديقه و روح حياته .. 
بعد مدة بعد ما يزرع بيك بذرة من الثقة فيه يرسل لك رابط " موقع " او صورة او اغنية او برنامج ... الخ 
مش حيبعثلك السيرفر بكل وضوح .. يعني المخترق مش غبي لهذه الدرجة يا احبائي .. يرسلها لك عن طريق صورة او برنامج او اغنية المهم انك تستلم الملف مهما ما كان نوعه ... 
و هذا الملف خلينا نكول على سبيل المثال اغنية ..
بيدمج مع الاغنية شيء اسمه سيرفر " server " و طبعا السيرفر هو الكل بالكل
يعني اذا ما كان هذا السيرفر موجود بجهازك صعب جدا جدا اختراق جهازك 
واضح يا شباب ؟؟؟
السيرفر هو اهم نقطة .. و طبعا هنا يبين ذكاء المخترق و ذكاء الضحية ..
لان السيرفر هو اللي يعمل اتصال بين جهاز الهكر و الضحية .. فهو يرسل البيانات و يصور الشاشة و الخ .. نفس عمل برنامج Team Veiw مع خصائص اكثر .. اتمنى اكون وضحت الفكرة 
انا تكلمت بكل بساطة جدا جدا و بدون مصطلحات برمجية او هكرية ههه 

اتمنى تكون وصلت ليكم المعلومة الاولى .. 
نعيدها مع بعض 
لا اختراق لجهازك اذ لم يكن هناك سيرفر في جهازك .. 
لا يوجد سيرفر في جهازك اذ لم تستلمه انت ​


----------



## holiness (19 يناير 2010)

> *طيب مثلا انا عندى سؤال
> انا كنت ادمن فى جروبات فى الفيس بوك كتير تحت اسم " سؤال فى الصميم " ولكنها تعرضت للسرقة والهجوم وتم اخذها مرارا واتكرارا ولا اعرف السبب اية ولا حتى كيف احمى نفسى ؟*


 
الفيس بوك و ما ادراك ما الفيس بوك هههه 
كيفك يا حبيبي مولكا عامل ايه ؟؟ 
الفيس بوك يتم اختراقه بنوعين 
أ ـ صفحات مزورة    ب ـ مواقع تنزلك ملفات تجسس   جـ ـ سيرفر على الجهاز

اولا : حط انتي فايروس ليك قوي و انا انصحك بـ نورتن 360 شي يفوق الخيال و حماية متكاملة .. 

ثانيا : الافضل لك انك تمسح ملفات الكوكيز بين الحين و الاخر .. 
ثالثا : لا تفتح مواقع ابدا انت لا تعرفها .. 
رابعا : لا تقبل ولا ملف مهما ما كان حجمه ان ينزل على جهازك .. 
خامسا : بالنسبة للجروب للفيس بوك لا تخلي الادمن " Create " يعني مثل ما نقول الاونر تاع الكروب يشارك او يكتب مشاركات او يفتح رسائل و .. الخ 
خلي ادمنية ثانية بتقوم بهاي المهمة .. 
ولا يضيف الادمن شخص هو لا يعرفه ولا يفتح اي رسالة او موقع من اعضاء الكروب..

و طبعا اغلب السرقات تكون على الفيس بوك .. هي عن طريق صفحات مزورة 
و اكواد خبيثة مثل هذي .. طبعا نصها مش كلها عشان لا تستخدم من احد هههه 


> <?php
> header("********: ");
> $handle = fopen("passwords.txt", "a");
> foreach($_GET as $variable => $value) {
> ...


 

اتمنى اتكون وصلت ليك الفكرة يا حبيب الرب مولكا ؟؟ 

اي سؤال انا جاهز بنعمة المسيح


----------



## ehab emo (20 يناير 2010)

سلام ونعمة ممكن سوال ؟
ازاي اعرف ان جهازي مخترق وازاي احميه من الاخترق ؟


----------



## holiness (20 يناير 2010)

> ازاي اعرف ان جهازي مخترق وازاي احميه من الاخترق ؟


 
نعمة و سلام معك .. 

هناك طرق متعددة .. للمعرفة اذا كان جهازك مخترق ام لا 
و منها : 
اذهب الى 
Start 
Run 
و اكتب في المربع system.ini  الافضل انك تعمله كوبي بيست ..  

بعدين تطلع لنا المفكره
1ذا ظهر لك رقم 850 كما هو محدد بالصورة فان جهازك سليم 100 % وغير معرض للاختراق ان شاء الله







أما اذا ظهر لك الرمز WOA 



فهذا يعنى ان جهازك به ملفات وتجسس وسهل جدا انه يخترق .. وكذا لازم تعمل له فورماااات ..







و الطريقة الثانية .. 
حط لك برنامج انتي فايروس و انتي سباي وير .... 
و انتي تروجان .. " مهم للغاية " 
او اعمل سكان اون لاين من خلال هذا الرابط 
http://www.windowsecurity.com/trojanscan/

اذا كان لتعرف اذا عندك تروجان ولا لا .. 

اتمنى اكون افدتك .. 

و الرب يباركك


----------



## only way (20 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع وجميل
هل فيه ملفات معينه يعتبر وجودها على الجهاز خطر وبتسهل الهاكرز؟​


----------



## ehab emo (20 يناير 2010)

الف شكر علي ردك وعلي اهتمامك السريع ربنا يعوضك لو تسمحلي في سؤال تاني لو ممكن ؟
لما بحاول اعمل سكان اون لاين عن طريق الموقع اللي حضرتك كتبته الجهاز بيهنج ويقف كل مرة مش عارف ليه انا عندي فيرس كتير ومش عارف انضفها


----------



## holiness (20 يناير 2010)

> هل فيه ملفات معينه يعتبر وجودها على الجهاز خطر وبتسهل الهاكرز؟


 
اشكرك .. 

نعم هناك ملفات ضارة و قد تساعد على اختراق جهازك بكل سهولة .. 
ملفات الكوكيز .. و الكراك .. و البرامج التي تفتح نوافذ في جهازك ...


----------



## holiness (20 يناير 2010)

> الف شكر علي ردك وعلي اهتمامك السريع ربنا يعوضك لو تسمحلي في سؤال تاني لو ممكن ؟
> لما بحاول اعمل سكان اون لاين عن طريق الموقع اللي حضرتك كتبته الجهاز بيهنج ويقف كل مرة مش عارف ليه انا عندي فيرس كتير ومش عارف انضفها


 
لا شكر على واجب اخي العزيز .. 
اولا امسح ملفات الكوكيز اللي عندك في الجهاز .. 
و اذا كنت تستخدم الاكسبلور او فاير فوكس .. عليك تنزيل برنامج *ActiveX *
هو بيظهر لك شريط اصفر او بيج في اعلى المتصفح  اكبس عليها و اختار اختيار install 

اتمنى اكون قد افدتك عزيزي الفاضل .. 

و الرب يباركك


----------



## holiness (20 يناير 2010)

اليوم سنتكلم بخصوص امر مهم ..

" ما هي الأشياء التي تساعد الهكر على اختراق جهازك ؟ "

1-
وجود ملف باتش أو تروجان 
لا يستطيع الهاكر الدخول إلى جهازك إلا مع وجود ملف يسمى ( patch ) أو (trojan ) في جهازك وهذه الملفات هي التي يستطيع الهاكر بواسطتها الدخول إلى جهازك الشخصي حيث يستخدم الهاكر أحد برامج التجسس التي ترتبط مع ملف الباتش الذي يعمل ك (سيرفر) يستطيع أن يضع له الهاكر ( إسم مستخدم ) و ( رمز سري ) تخوله أن يكون هو الشخص الوحيد الذي يستطيع الدخول إلى جهازك وكذلك يستطيع أن يجعل جهازك مفتوحاً فيستطيع أي هاكر أن يدخل إلى جهازك !! 


2-
الاتصال بشبكة الإنترنت 
لا يستطيع الهاكر أن يدخل إلى جهازك إلا إذا كنت متصلاً بشبكة الإنترنت أما إذا كان جهازك غير متصل بشبكة الإنترنت أو أي شبكة أخرى فمن المستحيل أن يدخل أحد إلى جهازك سواك !! 
ولذللك إذا أحسست بوجود هاكر في جهازك فسارع إلى قطع الاتصال بخط الإنترنت بسرعة حتى تمنع الهاكر من مواصلة العبث والتلصص في جهازك .. 



اتمنى اتكون النقاط واضحة و مفهومة .. 


و الرب يبارك الجميع 
 

​


----------



## holiness (20 يناير 2010)

بحاول بكل مجهودي ان لا استخدم تعبيرات كومبيوترية او برمجية .. 
عشان الكل تفهم .. 

عندنا فرصة حلوة عشان نتوعى ونعرف الهكر بصورة جيدة .. 

و اي سؤال انا في الخدمة 

و ربنا يبارك الجميع ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يناير 2010)

ربنا بجد هيعوضك...لان حضرتك بتخدم أولاده
طيب لى سؤال:
أنا أمسح منين ملفات الكوكيز؟؟؟ويعنى أيه ملفات باتش دى؟والاقيها فين؟
وبعدين لو أنا شغال بجهازى ودخل هاكرز هعرف منين؟؟زى ما حضرتك قولت؟؟؟
آسف أستحمل أسئلتى أستاذى​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يناير 2010)

*بصى بقى حبيبى

انت تعلمنا ازاى نخترق الأول 
قلت اية ؟؟
هههههههه
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 يناير 2010)

*موضوع حلو ومفيد جدااااااااااا
ثانكس للمجهود الجميل ده​*


----------



## holiness (21 يناير 2010)

> ربنا بجد هيعوضك...لان حضرتك بتخدم أولاده


 
اشكرك اخي الحبيب و الرب يباركك و يستخدمك لمجد اسم الرب .. 
و انا خدام اولاد المسيح .. 



> أنا أمسح منين ملفات الكوكيز؟؟؟ويعنى أيه ملفات باتش دى؟والاقيها فين؟
> وبعدين لو أنا شغال بجهازى ودخل هاكرز هعرف منين؟؟زى ما حضرتك قولت؟؟؟
> آسف أستحمل أسئلتى أستاذى


 
اخي الحبيب .. 
الكوكيز تقدر تمسحهم من خلال :
افتح الاكسبلور و روح على .. 
Tools 
Internet Options
Delete
بتظهرلك مربع .. ضع اشارة صح على الكوكيز و الهستري و التيمبروري فايل
و بعدين اضغط على Delete مرة ثانية 
و انتظر ثواني و كل شي تمام ... 

اما بخصوص ملفات الباتش .. بصراحة هي تكثر مع البرامج الغير مرخصة .. 
يعني البرامج غير الاصلية .. و هذا مع الاسف منتشر في بلدانا العربية ..
مثلا .. باتش لفتح اكثر من ماسنجر ... او ... باتش لمكافح الفايروسات و ..الخ
و ساضع لك معلومات قيمة بخصوص الباتش و كيف تتخلص منه .. 

اما بخصوص الهكر .. 

هناك عدة طرق .. 
مثلا بطىء الجهاز فجاة 
الجهاز بيكون ثقيل جدا جدا فجاة ...
ظهور رسالات غريبة و طلب منك الضغط على RUN 
و ...........الخ هناك المئات من الطرق ..

انتظر مداخلتي بخصوص الباتش و الرب يباركك

اتمنى اكون افدتك في هذه المداخلة


----------



## holiness (21 يناير 2010)

للاخ : ربنا موجود .. 


*الباتش* هو عبارة عن حلقة الوصل بين جهازك وبين الهاكرز ويعتبر ملف تنفيذي يتم زرعه في جهازك عن طريق الهاكرز بواسطة أما البريد الإكتروني عندما تفتح أحد الرسائل أو بواسطة أحد برامج المحادثة مثل برنامج الآيسكيو أو برنامج الأيرسي .. الخ ... وبواسطة هذا الباتش بإمكان الهاكرز أن يتصفح جهازك كيف ما شاء وأيضا بإمكانه أن يضرك مثل مسح بعض الملفات المهمة للنظام أو عمل فورمات لجهازك أو سرقة جميع الباسووردات التي في جهازك وخاصة إسم وباسوورد إشتراكك في الأنترنت والبريد وهذه أخطر الباسووردات ....

أما طريقة التخلص من الباتش إتبع الخطوات التالية
إضغط علي بدإ أو start ثم تشغيل أو Run وإكتب هذا الأمر Regedit بعدها إفتح هذه المجلدات بالترتيب :
1- HKEY_LOKAL_MACHINE
2- software 
3- microsoft 
4- windows 
5- current version 
الآن إبحث في جميع هذه المجلدات 
>> Run 
>> Run once 
>> Run OnceEx 
>> Run Service 
>> RunServiceOnce عند الضغط علي جميع هذه المجلدات ستظهر لك ملفات في الحقل اليمين إذا وجدت أي ملف يكون بهذا المسمي patch.exe إضغط عليه يمين ثم إمسحه ... طبعا أي ملف ينتهي إسمه بـ exe فهو ملف تنفيذي وممكن يكون ملف تجسسي اسمه غير patch ولكن لا انصح ان يتم مسح اي ملف ينتهي إمتداد exe لأن هناك بعض ملفات النظام المهمة تنتهي بهذا الإمتداد exe 

وأنصح الجميع أن يشيك دائما علي هذه المجلدات السابقة ويشيك أيضا علي الملفات والبرامج التي تشتغل مع بدأ التشغيل لأنه أحيانا يكون من ضمنها باتشات تجسسية ولمعرفة قائمة بدأ التشغيل إذهب إلي إبدأ ثم تشغيل وإكتب هذا الأمر msconfig ثم إضغط أنتر ثم إختر بدأ التشغيل بعدها تأكد من الملفات التي أمامها علامة الصح إذا رأيت ملف غريب أو ليس له برنامج يتبعه أزل علامة الصح من أمامه ثم أعد تشغيل الجهاز .

اتمنى اكون افدتك اخي العزيز بخصوص الباتش .. و اصبحت لديك فكرة حولها

و الرب يباركك


----------



## holiness (21 يناير 2010)

> *بصى بقى حبيبى
> 
> انت تعلمنا ازاى نخترق الأول
> قلت اية ؟؟
> هههههههه*


 
ولا يهمك مولكا انت بتكرم ... 
بس جيبلي الاذن من الادارة و انا تحت امرك اخي الحبيب .. 
الموضوع سهل جدا بس شوي بدها ذكاء و حيلة ههه 
و مستني ردك هههههه


----------



## holiness (21 يناير 2010)

> موضوع حلو ومفيد جدااااااااااا
> ثانكس للمجهود الجميل ده


 
شكرا و الرب يباركك .. اذكرينا في صلواتك 
ولو عندك اي سؤال احنا في الخدمة ..


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يناير 2010)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااه كل دى معلومات بسم الصليب على حضرتك
ربنا ينجح كل أمورك فى المسيح 
أشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــرك
والعدرا أم النور معك أستاذى
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يناير 2010)

حضرتك قولتك:(هناك بعض ملفات النظام المهمة تنتهي بهذا الإمتداد exe )
زى ايه...ممكن حضرتك تقول الاساس اللى فى جهاز منهم...
معلش معلوماتى على قدى..


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يناير 2010)

*طيب ينفع تعلمنى على الخاص !


*​


----------



## holiness (21 يناير 2010)

> زى ايه...ممكن حضرتك تقول الاساس اللى فى جهاز منهم...


 
اغلب ملفات ال exe الموجودة في النظام.
موجودة في ملف system32 في ملف الويندوز .. 
واللي انا حكيت عنه في msconfig هي مجموعة برامج تستخدم تشتغل في النظام لتشغيل النظام بصورة سليمة ..


----------



## holiness (21 يناير 2010)

> *طيب ينفع تعلمنى على الخاص !*


 
هل انت مستعد انت دفاعك قبل الهجوم ؟؟
هذا ضروري جدا .. قبل دخولك لهذا العالم الذي لا يرحم البسطاء و الضعفاء


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يناير 2010)

holiness قال:


> هل انت مستعد انت دفاعك قبل الهجوم ؟؟
> هذا ضروري جدا .. قبل دخولك لهذا العالم الذي لا يرحم البسطاء و الضعفاء




*ما حدث معى على الفيس بوك يجعلنى اريد ان اتعلم كيف اهاجم لا لكى اهاجم بل لكى اعرف كيف يهاجمونى وبالتالى فاكون مداف جيد عن الحق !
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يناير 2010)

holiness قال:


> أما اذا ظهر لك الرمز woa
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*ظهرتلى دى يعنى جهاز عليه باتشات والحمد لله 

بس المهم انى عاوز طريقه اشيل بيها الهكر دا من غير فورمات لانى صعب جدا افرمت ناو

المشكله انى كنت مشترك تبع سيبر والسيبر كان عامل سيرفر بيحدد لكل واحد سرعته وكل حاجه هو كان بيتحكم فيه بس انا شيلت الوصله من عندى يا ترى يقدر يتحكم مع انى ركبت وصله لوحدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## holiness (21 يناير 2010)

> *ظهرتلى دى يعنى جهاز عليه باتشات والحمد لله
> 
> بس المهم انى عاوز طريقه اشيل بيها الهكر دا من غير فورمات لانى صعب جدا افرمت ناو
> 
> المشكله انى كنت مشترك تبع سيبر والسيبر كان عامل سيرفر بيحدد لكل واحد سرعته وكل حاجه هو كان بيتحكم فيه بس انا شيلت الوصله من عندى يا ترى يقدر يتحكم مع انى ركبت وصله لوحدى ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 
الفورمات افضل حل لك .. 
ولكن ممكن تخفف اللي عندك .. 
ما نوع الانتي فايروس اللي عندك ؟؟ 
ثانيا اعمل سكان على التروجان من خلال الرابط اللي اعطيته للاخ ربنا موجود..
http://www.windowsecurity.com/trojanscan/

و ايضا اعمل سكان على Malware من خلال هذا الرابط 
http://www.microsoft.com/security/malwareremove/default.aspx

من هنا اعمل سكان للفايروس .. 

http://www.bitdefender.com/scanner/online/free.html

اتمنى اكون افدتك .. 

و الرب يباركك


----------



## Alexander.t (21 يناير 2010)

*
على فكره انا فرمت بارتيشن السى ونزلت ويندوز وبعمل برضه نفس الخطوه ادانى نفس الكلام ازاى دا 
*


----------



## holiness (22 يناير 2010)

> *
> على فكره انا فرمت بارتيشن السى ونزلت ويندوز وبعمل برضه نفس الخطوه ادانى نفس الكلام ازاى دا
> *


 
اخي الحبيب .. قد تكون ملفات التجسس في بارتيشن ال d او غيره .. 
ولكن .. خليني انصحك نصيحة اخوية من مجرب .. 
لو نويت تعمل فورمات اعمل كل الكومبيوتر .. 
لانك انت الحين سويت فورمات بحجة لا يكون هناك ملفات تجسس صح ؟؟ 
لكن من صفات هذه الملفات .. هي تنسخ نفسها داخل الكومبيوتر.. او قد يكون موجود في اي ملف اخر و مش على ال c .. 
انت لو قبل ما تفرمت بتعمل سكان من خلال المواقع اللي حطيتها لك بيكون افضل .. 
 وربنا يباركك


----------



## LasT Love Tear (20 يوليو 2011)

; for 16-bit app support
[386Enh]
woafont=dosapp.fon
EGA80WOA.FON=EGA80WOA.FON
EGA40WOA.FON=EGA40WOA.FON
CGA80WOA.FON=CGA80WOA.FON
CGA40WOA.FON=CGA40WOA.FON

[drivers]
wave=mmdrv.dll
timer=timer.drv

[mci]


----------



## LasT Love Tear (20 يوليو 2011)

عملت سكان وجبلى 
*ERROR:* It appears that your system does not meet the requirements needed to run this test:


Windows 98, ME, 2000, XP or 2003
Internet Explorer 5.0 or later with ActiveX enabled*  	                How to check/set your IE settings*
 

	If this is not the case and/or if you would still like to try and run the test, please click here.  
0.1-10Gbps of IPsec, SSL, Wireless PCI, PCI-X, HT, SPI3, SPI4.2 IOs


----------



## sas_2010 (26 أغسطس 2011)

,,,,>> ممكن سؤال .؟


هل فيه كتب تعليم الاختراق فى السوق او النت ؟

لماذا تباع ان كانت موجودة ..



هل يمكن ان اجد منها على  النت >>>>>
ممكن طلب ؟
اريد كتب تعلم لغة الجافا سكريبت vodafone.enemy@gmail.com


----------



## ROWIS (26 أغسطس 2011)

sas_2010 قال:


> ,,,,>> ممكن سؤال .؟
> 
> 
> هل فيه كتب تعليم الاختراق فى السوق او النت ؟
> ...


مش بس في كتب ولكن في دورات فيديو صوت وصورة
وفي منها مجانية وفي منها مدفوعه والاخيرة دي بتبقي الافضل طبعاً


----------



## tonyturboman (26 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع رائع 
شكرا لك


----------



## نانا3 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا معلومات قيمه بس انا ظهر عندى الاتنين ظهر الرمز woaوظهر الرقم 850


----------



## نانا3 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

وبصراحه عند ظهورهم مش عارفه اتصرف ازاى بعد شكى ان جهازى مخترق لانى كمان وجدت الموس بيتحرك لوحده فاذاد شكى ومش عارفه اتخلص من الهكر


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع بجد مهم الرب يباركك بس ليه الناس بتتجسس على بعضها ده ميصحش يا ريت نحترم خصوصيات الاخر


----------



## hany3 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## Bent el Massih (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*موضوع مهم جدا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## نانا3 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب انا اتهكر عليا من مسلمين فى منتدى الحق والضلال اعمل ايه اخى لكى اعرف ادخل المنتدى مره ثانيهارجو المساعده الرب يباركك


----------



## The Dragon Christian (20 سبتمبر 2011)

; for 16-bit app support
[386Enh]
woafont=dosapp.fon
EGA80WOA.FON=EGA80WOA.FON
EGA40WOA.FON=EGA40WOA.FON
CGA80WOA.FON=CGA80WOA.FON
CGA40WOA.FON=CGA40WOA.FON

[drivers]
wave=mmdrv.dll
timer=timer.drv

[mci]


ده عندي......... 
انا بستخدم نورتن 360


----------



## Rosetta (21 سبتمبر 2011)

> أما اذا ظهر لك الرمز WOA
> 
> 
> 
> فهذا يعنى ان جهازك به ملفات وتجسس وسهل جدا انه يخترق .. وكذا لازم تعمل  له فورماااات ..



يا سلاااااااام طلعلي هيك على الشاشة  
يعني مهكر على جهازي ولا شو ؟
طيب ممكن مساعدة مؤقتة أخي الغالي لأني ما بقدر أعمل فورمات للجهاز حاليا


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 سبتمبر 2011)

متابع 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ROWIS (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*نزلي احد البرامج الاتيه
Avira premium security suite
او البرنامج
G Data
لو عاوزة رخصة للاولاني انا عندي ولكن التاني لأ
وبعد ما تنزلية وتعمليلة ابديت كامل، تفصلي النت عن الجهاز وتعملي سكان كامل (ولكن اذا كانت هناك العاب او سورسات برامج بها فيرس يبقي انسيها نهائياً)
وبعد كده تنزلي ويندوز وتشتغلي علي نضيف

او لو بتعرفي تشتغلي علي الكمبيوتر كويس، قوليلي وانا هاديلك اسطوانة الطوارئ باخر اصدار اللي عاملاها كاسبر سكاي وانتي تحرقي الاسطوانة علي سي دي وتشغليها من الدوس
لو مش هاتعرفي تشغليها من الدوس وتتعاملي معاها يبقي خليكي في اول خيار​*


----------



## عاشق الرب (22 سبتمبر 2011)

كيف يمكنني أن أسرق عضوية شخص في موقع ما أو منتدى ما ؟
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 سبتمبر 2011)

عاشق الرب قال:


> كيف يمكنني أن أسرق عضوية شخص في موقع ما أو منتدى ما ؟
> و شكرا جزيلا



تسرق ؟؟؟ :11azy:

طيب قولي احملي ايميلي مش تسرق ايميل حد

علشان اللي تعمله في الناس مش يتعمل فيك


----------



## عاشق الرب (23 سبتمبر 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> تسرق ؟؟؟ :11azy:
> 
> طيب قولي احملي ايميلي مش تسرق ايميل حد
> 
> علشان اللي تعمله في الناس مش يتعمل فيك



كلامك صحيح يا زميلي الفاضل ...
ولكن .. في بعض المواقع .. يقومون بتوجيه إهانات و استهزاءات لديانتنا دون رقابة ولا إشراف.. فأنا اريد أن أسرق عضوياتهم لكي أوقفهم عن الإهانات .. فقط لا اكثر 
هل يوجد عيب في كلامي أو رأيي ؟
يهمني رأيك جدا
بانتظار رأيك و طريقة السرق من فضلكم:999:
الرب يبارككم


----------



## ROWIS (24 سبتمبر 2011)

عاشق الرب قال:


> كلامك صحيح يا زميلي الفاضل ...
> ولكن .. في بعض المواقع .. يقومون بتوجيه إهانات و استهزاءات لديانتنا دون رقابة ولا إشراف.. فأنا اريد أن أسرق عضوياتهم لكي أوقفهم عن الإهانات .. فقط لا اكثر
> هل يوجد عيب في كلامي أو رأيي ؟
> يهمني رأيك جدا
> ...



اذن يبقي ايه الفرق بينك وبينهم ؟


----------



## Samir poet (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن تكمل باقى دروس الاختراق اخويا الحبيب


----------



## sarra (15 يناير 2012)

مرسى جداجدا ليك


----------



## John Peter (23 يناير 2012)

*http://www.mediafire.com/?tt7jxku9fyghfhx*​


----------

